
Expanding the Medium Partner Program - allenleein
https://blog.medium.com/expanding-the-medium-partner-program-3be09dd146e4
======
tonystubblebine
This was my favorite quote from the post:

"We strongly believe that quality content needs to be paid for by consumers —
not advertisers — so creators can do their best work, and to align the
incentives of everyone involved."

My Medium publication was the first outside studio to publish for their
members, so I got to feel that difference first hand.

Previously, I always thought we were publishing articles that were helpful.
But then I realized that we were often stopping short. We'd hope that people
would click through to the "real" product. Or we'd run out of energy because
good writing is time consuming.

So, writing for Medium's Members was the first time I ever blogged with an
editorial budget and no pressure to satisfy advertisers.

Just as a writer and editor, changing the audience makes writing so much more
fun. You want your writing to be this precious and perfect end product.

But all the baggage of being free cuts into that vision.

So, Amen to Medium for creating a place for the highest quality articles. I'm
super excited to write more, to publish more and to read what other people do
there.

